# my pedigree cat has mated with a moggy.



## bamblolo (Oct 1, 2010)

My lovely active pedigree british blue has escaped and mated with a moggy . 
Is her pedigree now ruined


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I shouldn't think so. Don't know much about it, but after this litter, or mismate injection if that is what you are doing, she should be ok. Isn't going to affect her future, planned litters, is it? I am sure if I am wrong someone will be along to say so.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

In short, no, it will have no effect on future litters unless she has contracted anything from the moggy tom. FELV, chlamydia and Feline leukemia are all possibilities. I am not sure that there is a 'mis-mate' injection like there is for dogs though there probably is some form of abortion available if you do not want her to have this litter.
You should get her tested for sexually transmitted diseases and go from there.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Great advice given above.

I would add to this that you need to prevent this from happening again in the future, identify how she escaped and make sure she can't do it again.

Fingers crossed she hasn't caught anything.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

There is an injection that can be given called the mismate which will abort any kittens. The pedigree of your cat wont be ruined at all because cross's cant be registered.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> There is an injection that can be given called the mismate which will abort any kittens. The pedigree of your cat wont be ruined at all because cross's cant be registered.


I may be wrong but I don't think that mis-mate is available for cats.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think that mis-mate is available for cats.


Is it not?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think that mis-mate is available for cats.


I don't think there is either, at least not something that is routinely used or recommended by vets. Just having a quick look on the 'net it seems there are one or two (hormonal) treatment options but it does state that there are "significant risks". I've never known/heard of any owner/breeder (whether pedigree or not) using a form of mis-mate treatment to terminate or prevent a pregnancy shortly after mating.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> I don't think there is either, at least not something that is routinely used or recommended by vets. Just having a quick look on the 'net it seems there are one or two (hormonal) treatment options but it does state that there are "significant risks". * I've never known/heard of any owner/breeder (whether pedigree or not) using a form of mis-mate treatment to terminate or prevent a pregnancy shortly after mating*.


No, nor have I. It would solve a lot of problems if there was. I have heard it mentioned in the dog world all the time as if there is no risk (or very low risk) involved so it seems a pity that there is no similar treatment available for cats . It might prevent a lot of 'oops' litters


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hi i wouldnt abort those kittens it wont effect her pedigree or any later litters,its a myth! x


----------

